# News & Current Events > Coronavirus SARS-CoV2 >  Is There Something Wrong with This Picture?

## Ender

Is There Something Wrong with This Picture?
Thomas DiLorenzo




> The CDC says that as many as 59,000 Americans have died from the flu since last September.  Yawn.  Ho hum.
> 
> Around 6 PM today the TV news cited another CDC statistic that 400 Americans have died from the coronavirus.  Emergency!  Suspend the Constitution  Permanently!  Declare Martial Law!  Stop the economy  Now!!  Stay in the house  or else!  Shut up and take your Masters orders!  Rev up the printing presses!  Imprison all dissenters!!
> 
> Heres another interesting tidbit:  The Italian version of the CDC says that just under 50% of those who had died from the coronavirus had at least three pre-existing diseases such as cancer, heart disease, lung disease, etc.  Around 25% had at least two such diseases.  Nevertheless, they are claiming that they died from coronavirus alone.  0.8% of Italians who died from the coronavirus had no pre-existing serious diseases.


https://www.lewrockwell.com/lrc-blog...-this-picture/

----------


## VIDEODROME

I guess the difference is in speed this one is moving and it has no established treatment or vaccine?

----------


## tod evans

Follow the money.

----------


## pcosmar

> I guess the difference is in speed this one is moving and it has no established treatment or vaccine?


What?

It was spread world wide before media ever reported it..

the first reports were of Gross mishandling. (Cruse Ship Passengers) 

And it is Nation wide..  Containment is a moot point at this point.

and Media reporting is highly overblown when not complete lies.

and there are treatments with 100 success.

----------


## Ender

> Follow the money.


Yep.
*
Per The Coonman*
Eric Peters



> I have reports of  and have seen  armed government workers in my state (VA) menacing businesses that dare to transact business. Free exchange is now a criminal offense. Of course, it has been for some time  depending on the free exchange involved. But its now general.
> 
> You face armed government workers  and their arms  for attempting to serve people a cup of coffee. The AGWs are prowling around local restaurants, menacing the proprietors if more than ten people are within.
> 
> The locking down (a term once reserved for inmates of prisons) of America passes almost without comment  and little objection. The government decrees that people are no longer free to associate; to freely transact business.
> 
> Else Hut! Hut! Hut!
> 
> Because Corona.
> ...


https://www.ericpetersautos.com/2020...r-the-coonman/

----------


## anaconda

> I guess the difference is in speed this one is moving and it has no established treatment or vaccine?


The several forms of common flu viruses seemed to have moved very speedily. And killed WAY more people. Yet no outrage from pundits or policy makers.

----------


## anaconda

> Is There Something Wrong with This Picture?
> Thomas DiLorenzo
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.lewrockwell.com/lrc-blog...-this-picture/


Seems like a typical power grab utilizing ridiculous propaganda. The fact that people are buying into it is a sad joke, IMHO. 9-11, Katrina, etc.

----------


## anaconda

Here's a decent commentary by a German physician with salient points and thoughtful perspective:

----------


## Ender

> Seems like a typical power grab utilizing ridiculous propaganda. The fact that people are buying into it is a sad joke, IMHO. 9-11, Katrina, etc.


Very sad!

----------

